# Installing an AIS on mac using Open CPN



## syinterlude (Apr 21, 2013)

I have installed the navigation program Open CPN on my mac. I have a 
Standard Horizon AIS (Automatic Id System for ships), VHF radio with an external GPS. I want to install this system on my mac osx 10.5
The installation required a 8 pin serial port from the radio for both the AIS and the GPS. The serials are reduced to 1 USB at the computer. This works well on my back up PC but not on the mac. When I removed the splitter and connect each serial separately by usb to the mac only the GPS signal is reconized. I can not figure out how to make the mac reconize the AIS signal. Can anyone help with this set up. Linda on S/Y Interlude


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

What are you using as a "Splitter"? Do you mean "Hub"?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you checked to make sure the wiring is correct for the AIS? Also, does it require power from the connector? You'll also need to make sure the correct software and drivers are installed for the serial to USB and for the AIS.


----------



## syinterlude (Apr 21, 2013)

The splitter I used on my PC (that is working) is a Micro Connectors, Dual USB serial Adapter (I used the CD for the driver). When I used this setup on the Mac it didn't work. Neither the GPS or AIS signal was not reconized on the Mac. Since it didn't work I then used separate USB/Serial adapter (Star Tech) for each the GPS and VHF/AIS. With this the GPS signal was reconized on the Mac but not the AIS. I feel confinident that the VFH/AIS/GPS is wired correctly since all is working well with my backup windows PC. Both computers have Open CPN downloaded as my navigation program.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Having been a number of years since I messed with serial to USB on the Mac for legacy devices like this, but I do seem to remember that you have to configure/assign the ports in the software. And the order things were plugged in could affect it, as well as how the USB bus is set up inside the computer (as in just one controller, or there are separate controllers for different set of ports. So in a nut shell, there is quite a bit of back end configuration required when using legacy serial devices on a Mac. You don't have this problem with Windows because all the software for it is still there because it never got removed by Microsoft because too many industries still needed use of their old devices.


----------



## syinterlude (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for your replys and help. I've worked out the problem with the USB/serial to my Mac for the VHF/AIS. All is well on the good ship Interlude!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Could you describe or otherwise go into detail on how you resolved it for others that may have the problem in the future?


----------

